# Selling Fire 10 question



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

I am selling my Fire 10.1 64 gb tablet on Ebay and so far it just has a current bid of 20.50.  What do you think is an acceptable price to accept.  I have the Fire, a case, and a screen protector all together.  I don't want to just give it away.

It is a 7th generation tablet also.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

It rather depends why you are selling it, is it taking up space you need, do you want the money to buy something else, are  s you trying to find it a good home with a loving owner, all these will effect  what you should accept as a fair price

If I was a buyer, if he delighted to pay 25% of new price, and a little less than thrilled at 50%, so some where in between perhaps


----------



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks


----------

